# Snowbear winch: re-buildable or throw-away?



## J-Quad

Fellas, 
I know some of you guys run or did run one of these units. Did you ever have your winch make noise? 

My SnowBear plow winch is making a LOT of racket when it's activated up or down. Are those winches re-buildable or are they a throw-away unit? It's not grinding or such, just VERY noisy....... I don't see any provision for lubrication anywhere... 

Any suggestions or ideas? 

Thanks in advance! 
J-Quad


----------



## J-Quad

Anyone with electric winch experience ?  

J-Quad :redbounce


----------



## fordmstng66

try doing a search for the plow. there is a lot of information on it and the winch in the forums. Here is one to start with.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=42066&highlight=snowbear+winch


----------



## J-Quad

.........Now, why didn't I think of that ?????????  

Thanks for the 'Search' advice, fordmstng66 !  

J-Quad


----------



## fordmstng66

J-Quad;682269 said:


> .........Now, why didn't I think of that ?????????
> 
> Thanks for the 'Search' advice, fordmstng66 !
> 
> J-Quad


not a problem good luck.


----------



## cjshloman

Mine just quit this storm too, not really quit but it went soo slow down, the 2 terminals on the outside were moving, connection was bad. Took the winch off and opened up the case.....lots of black gunk, and the post are screw in. Gonna have a shop rebuild it and secure those 2 posts better. Let ya know how it works out. Bull.


----------



## J-Quad

cjshloman;687111 said:


> Mine just quit this storm too, not really quit but it went soo slow down, the 2 terminals on the outside were moving, connection was bad. Took the winch off and opened up the case.....lots of black gunk, and the post are screw in. Gonna have a shop rebuild it and secure those 2 posts better. Let ya know how it works out. Bull.


Bull, 
How did you go about opening up the case? 
Do you remove the spool end?

I'll be interested in what the shop does (general cleaning, new brushes, etc.??) and how much it all costs....... Thanks!

J-Quad


----------



## cjshloman

It seemed like the case was stuck on by the paint...not sure but I wacked it a couple light times and that cap popped right off. When I drop it off Ill get back at ya, Bull/


----------



## cjshloman

Hey guys, got my superwich back from the rebuild last week. Put it on today and bang!!! works awesome, goes up and down fast, no probs, like new. The shop even hooked me up and made the posts reinforced so they dont move or wobble, then made long wire leads for me that I just spliced into the orig connectoer. All said and done, cost me $125, and I plowed today and didnt have to get out of my jeep to ratchet the plow up and down.lol. Would recommend it to anyone that has this unit. Later.


----------



## J-Quad

Sounds good, cjshloman.... 

I also just received back my winch from my local Auto Electric repair shop. The cost was only $45. They installed new terminal posts and cleaned it out. They said it was VERY dirty inside (??) I'm not sure how it had gotten so dirty. I plan to install it tonight and plow with it. I will keep it covered from the weather and I also plan to smear some weatherproofing on the terminals...... 

I'm excited to try it out! 
J-Quad


----------



## cherokeeman

iown a snowbear plow 7 footer poly i have a electric lift i think its called a screw piston does yours have a electric motor on the backside with a aluminum top thats almost sqare if so i just got mine rebuilt for 30 dollars when i ordered mine last year they said they had one left in stock i forget what i paid but i know it wasnt cheap mine was making clicking noises and would freeze up on me at the worst time in the middle of my route if you have the same one contact me good luck hope everybodys making money outthereussmileyflag


----------



## cherokeeman

i was not too happy with my snowbear icalled them junk on other posts been plowing with it for 7 years now i have to admit for 5 years ive had no problems except for the electric lift motor every storm i used to feel stupid haveing to get out everytime i had to angle the plow now i look at it as a blessing i never have to worry about hyd lines wearing out or leaking i love how simple you could take the plow off and on its just a 2 inch trailer hitch mounted to the front the plow gives you adjusting wheels you put them down when you take the plow off tou can push the plow anywhere you need to i was plowing last year when i hit a hidden manhole cover thank god it happened at the end of the season we got no snow for the rest of that year at this point i hated that plow itook it to a buddys house he weilded steel brackets to the ends of the plow thought that was the end of my problems this year i cought the end of a curb while plowing a pizza plaza it broke my cutting edge in 2 pieces and broke every weild on the plow frame i had a heaveyer cutting edge had to add heavey angle iron to brace the top and bottom the frame i take it slow and easy when i plow i was conplaining about the plow calling it a piece of junk on anouther site the guy told me they yhrewout the 7 foot poly snowbear alltoghter he also accused me of working it too hard i was initially insulted by what his point of view ive been plowing for a long time and heres someone who doesnt even know me telling me this well it turns out i completly agree with him i started to pick up more accounts didnt really make any money i do a house where the husband has no legs his wife walkes with a cain then i do my parents and family anyway i was blaming the plow for being built too cheap you know what they say you get what you pay for turns out atter all of my modifications its a pretty good plow as soon as i can figure out how to strenthen my lift ill be in good shape after all with all that added weight it back drags awsome and plows even better my 96 cherokee with that 4 litre six doesnt even feel the diffrence if you can beef up the frame and add a real cutting edge on it it works the balls cherokeeman


----------



## Than Oliver

Depending on year of winch, some you access the bolts on the geared end and some on the terminal end, I rebuilt mine with 2 other winch motors.


----------



## JeepCoMJ

those snowbears are cheap and overpriced, prone to failure, and terrible manufacture. I'd rather not buy something so chintzy.


----------



## Than Oliver

I can't afford any plow, I got mine used for pretty much nothing.


----------



## JeepCoMJ

I guess.

I've picked up dozens of plow setups for under $400. Maybe not with the right mounts, but they're easy to make work.


----------



## Than Oliver

I'm looking for another for either backup or parts, but must be verry cheap, in Maine if anyone happens to know of any, I have the smallest blade which is what I want for my jeep, if need be I would just put my blade on other setup.


----------



## JeepCoMJ

Buy a harbor freight winch that's comparable. Probably about the same quality, and it will work just fine.


----------

